# My new boat!!!!!!



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice carp boat!!:shade:


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

nice :mg::darkbeer:


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

Man take me with you and I will show you the hotspots.:wink:
But seriously how close are you to the fox cities.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice! I really want to bowfish some day!


----------



## AfterLife (Sep 11, 2007)

*me too*



ignition kid said:


> nice! I really want to bowfish some day!




me too


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

*AWESOME*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Jennings1993 said:


> Man take me with you and I will show you the hotspots.:wink:
> But seriously how close are you to the fox cities.


I live just south of Marshfield in the small town of babcock. You probably wont know were that is but Marshfield will give you a idea of my location:wink: Were do you bowfish at? I go mainly on the Wisconsin River, Petenwell, & Castle Rock flowage.
Kurt


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

I go on little lake butte de more (not shure if I spelled it right). And some other little streams that get loaded with carp and gar during the late spring.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

I have never seen a gar in WI maybe my luck will change now that i have a boat


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thats awesome man...Congrats


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

Gar are all over the place by me. When they're spawning the swim right next to each other so it looks like one big fish, so if you miss the closest one you usually get the second. After they are done spawning you gotta find really warm areas of water that are relativly shallow. They are usually all over the place.


----------

